# Kenny Omega's segment tonight was HILARIOUS



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832893657255937


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

And 69 him he did


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree. I loved it. AEW just doesn't give a fuck and that's what I like about them. I think Kenny has improved a TON on the mic too. I wonder if he's doing intensive promo drills with Don Callis


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah that was bad and a dumb way to cover it. Sometimes it's best to just abort mission.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gay but funny


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I enjoyed that. I love that they are poking fun of the situation and in turn, building Eddie as a threat to Kenny and his crew. Also 69 in Winnipeg, that's called a 20.556°C


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> I enjoyed that. I love that they are poking fun of the situation and in turn, building Eddie as a threat to Kenny and his crew. Also 69 in Winnipeg, that's called a 20.556°C


No! It's Fahrenheit that's weird!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A throwback to the AE when wrestling was funny. I hope they do more of this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832893657255937


I cant wait for the next Cornette podcast on this! Keep em coming AEW


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

AEW Marks say anything to defend this bullshit lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tell it like it is said:


> I enjoyed that. I love that they are poking fun of the situation and in turn, building Eddie as a threat to Kenny and his crew. Also 69 in Winnipeg, that's called a 20.556°C


They're moking Eddie's good intentions despite the epic flop and dud that it was. It was actually smart and wise, the segment, made Omega more of a prick which is needed instead of a bland dork.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369832893657255937


Bruh this was too funny lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah this was funny


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Nah that was bad and a dumb way to cover it. Sometimes it's best to just abort mission.


I told you people wouldn't mind a joke bomb explanation lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

That’s considered...funny? Wow. No wonder wrestling fans aren’t valuable to advertisers.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> AEW Marks say anything to defend this bullshit lmao


I'm a pro wrestling mark and I thought that was good. A little comedy doesn't hurt from time to time, so sue me because i enjoyed that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I told you people wouldn't mind a joke bomb explanation lol


I guess lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I guess lol.


Aew is damn lucky the four people explaining are brilliant on the mic and came up with if nothing else an entertaining story.They didnt just keep in acting like a real bomb went off and kinda laughed at themselves while still trying to create a storyline. 

I'm bias but I still like the idea I pitched to you better Haha.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah that was bad and a dumb way to cover it. Sometimes it's best to just abort mission.


I was thinking the same thing at first, that they should abort and Chris Benoit the whole situation. But after seeing the Moxley - Kingston couch segment and then the pretty funny Omega - Kingston ring segment I think they did a decent enough job explaining it away and most importantly they kept kayfabe alive with it lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew is damn lucky the four people explaining are brilliant on the mic and came up with if nothing else an entertaining story.They didnt just keep in acting like a real bomb went off and kinda laughed at themselves while still trying to create a storyline.
> 
> I'm bias but I still like the idea I pitched to you better Haha.


I'd say it's more they're lucky their fan base doesn't want to be mad at them so they'll talk it. I feel like this could work for a face torturing a heel like Austin pretending he was going to shoot McMahon, but I don't see how anybody can seriously say this does anything positive for Eddie. It's not career ender or fuck them forever, but it's just goofy to go that way. 

But whatever if folk think it's good [emoji2379], but I'mma still hate it tho


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This was Flair at his most goofy levels of fun. Flair would have pissed off A TON of these new age “PROTECT KAYFABE!!” fans.

That segment was GOLD. Kenny stays carrying the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I was thinking the same thing at first, that they should abort and Chris Benoit the whole situation. But after seeing the Moxley - Kingston couch segment and then the pretty funny Omega - Kingston ring segment I think they did a decent enough job explaining it away and most importantly they kept kayfabe alive with it lol


For me it comes down to it makes Eddie look pussy and the worst part is he'll never actually get a equal payoff for being made to look stupid. He didn't even get to be the one to get the last laugh on Moxley for the segment, Christian got to swoop in and get the cool guy moment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:
 

> This was Flair at his most goofy levels of fun. Flair would have pissed off A TON of these new age “PROTECT KAYFABE!!” fans.


The toxic smarks would say Flair has 'ruined himself' and is a 'comedy wrestler' if he did some of the stuff he got up to in the 90s and 00s like stripping off and elbowing the mat. The Flair flop and his turnbuckle flip would be 'exposing the business'.

Funny thing is, many of the guys who crap on AEW and demand some utopian product that never existed will hold up Naitch as an example of what wrestling should be. When in fact, he is one of the pioneers of being a crazy, over-the-top son of a bitch.

Omega is doing a great job of overcoming his main weakness (promos) as this cowardly chickenshit heel. He feels like a big deal and the guy we all expected him to be when AEW started. His act is also a nice contrast to what this new MJF-led heel group is probably going to be all about.

In fact, those saying MJF's group wants to be a new Horsemen... well, it's actually Omega who is acting like the Flair of AEW with his eccentricity and fashion sense. MJF is reminding me more of HHH.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Eddie Kingston was great tonight. They need to push him to the moon asap.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Yet another terrible promo from Omega. This feels more and more like WWE lite every week...


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Segment was hilarious and I loved it. "69 me Don" 🤣😂🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The toxic smarks would say Flair has 'ruined himself' and is a 'comedy wrestler' if he did some of the stuff he got up to in the 90s and 00s like stripping off and elbowing the mat. The Flair flop and his turnbuckle flip would be 'exposing the business'.
> 
> Funny thing is, many of the guys who crap on AEW and demand some utopian product that never existed will hold up Naitch as an example of what wrestling should be. When in fact, he is one of the pioneers of being a crazy, over-the-top son of a bitch.
> 
> ...


Flair was doing the goofy shit in the 80s, and the Harley Race crowd called him stupid and over-the-top, accusing him of exposing the business and lacking psychology. The same was said about Harley Race. And so on and so forth.

I won’t deny there exists a law of diminishing returns, but that is the fact of any business model. Prowrestling can not do “prowrestling” forever without the law of diminishing returns. Just as baseball can’t be the same game it was in the 1900s, and magic acts can’t rely on the same Robert Houdin acts and maintain a television audience that Copperfield saw in the early 90s.

Fact is cable television brought all of these traditionally viewed mediums to the forefront of mainstream audiences and quickly overexposed them. This was doubled down with the advent of the internet. I now cringe when I see a 14 year old kid on YouTube doing sleight of hand, because I know it completely exposes the art with one’s ability to slow things down to a .25x speed.

But I digress... I don’t feel sorry for Omega. It is his duty in continuing a long line of “business exposing” greatness.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Omega just had a dudes balls tickling his face for a joke. Kingston wasn't the one who got owned in that sitch


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> For me it comes down to it makes Eddie look pussy and the worst part is he'll never actually get a equal payoff for being made to look stupid. He didn't even get to be the one to get the last laugh on Moxley for the segment, Christian got to swoop in and get the cool guy moment.


I'm not denying it would of been way better for Kingston's storyline if ithe bomb wasn't botched but I appreciate what he did with the situation, if anyone could recover that disaster (and I don't mean fully recover by any means) it's Eddie Kingston. At the end of the day I conclude as a fan it insults my intelligence less by AEW trying to spin it into an actual story then to completely abort it like I didn't just see that. For that I give AEW some credit. That and, it's always better to laugh along when being made fun of then to pout silently in the corner.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The toxic smarks would say Flair has 'ruined himself' and is a 'comedy wrestler' if he did some of the stuff he got up to in the 90s and 00s like stripping off and elbowing the mat. The Flair flop and his turnbuckle flip would be 'exposing the business'.
> 
> Funny thing is, many of the guys who crap on AEW and demand some utopian product that never existed will hold up Naitch as an example of what wrestling should be. When in fact, he is one of the pioneers of being a crazy, over-the-top son of a bitch.
> 
> ...


Solid points. Speaking of chickenshit heel I sometimes wish Omega wins big matches clean without help sometimes. I know that heel type is typical in american wrestling but that's my main problem with his character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I cant wait for the next Cornette podcast on this! Keep em coming AEW


*"Old Harpo finger fuck decided to enact one of his fetishes live on national television."*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I'm not denying it would of been way better for Kingston's storyline if ithe bomb wasn't botched but I appreciate what he did with the situation, if anyone could recover that disaster (and I don't mean fully recover by any means) it's Eddie Kingston. At the end of the day I conclude as a fan it insults my intelligence less by AEW trying to spin it into an actual story then to completely abort it like I didn't just see that. For that I give AEW some credit. That and, it's always better to laugh along when being made fun of then to pout silently in the corner.


For me playing the "Ha we meant to do that" is insulting. Botches happen it's funny and fine. But this just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s considered...funny? Wow. No wonder wrestling fans aren’t valuable to advertisers.


Personally I don't have anything invested in the company, so I couldn't give a smaller shit about advertisers.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dude, during the pandemic, I just wanna have some fun, and they did it. That is all fans want. At least they found the way to go through it, and let fans satisfy it. If it happened in WWE, I believe VKM will try everything to block it.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It was pretty funny but Moxley's promo was funny too. I laughed pretty hard when he said "Acme".

Take notes WWE, that's how you do funny segments.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

It was super funny. To just about everyone that doesn’t have a stick up their ass and their nose in the air!


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> For me playing the "Ha we meant to do that" is insulting. Botches happen it's funny and fine. But this just doesn't do it for me


I just like the fact that they are keeping kayfabe alive instead of saying "you didn't see that". I don't think they expect any AEW fan who saw the "explosion" to actually believe they really meant to do that so you shouldn't feel like your intelligence is being insulted that way.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

That wasn't funny, that was just corny


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

You WWE marks can't handle a line like "69 me Don!!!" 

But yet want WWE to be more edgy and go back to the attitude Era 😆


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> For me it comes down to it makes Eddie look pussy and the worst part is he'll never actually get a equal payoff for being made to look stupid. He didn't even get to be the one to get the last laugh on Moxley for the segment, Christian got to swoop in and get the cool guy moment.


I guess the thing is, there is going to be some losses from the dud. You csnt move on with 100% amazing moves it’s simply not going to happen. But they moved on in a good way that helped themselves continue to move past it. Yes it did make Eddie look stupid but the explanation he gave was pretty good. Play you have him abs Mox now teaming. I am sure there will be a moment where Eddie gets his hands on Omega over the next month.

it’s going to take multiple weeks to come out strong after Sunday. They are going on the right direction.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit I couldn't stop laughing, this was pure gold. The way the explosion was explained away couldn't have been done in a more entertaining way than it was done tonight. When he told Callis to 69 him and said that Kingston was dry humping Moxley I lost it 😂 😂 😂


Dude, another part that killed me in the end was how Kenny Omega kept escalating the tensions and kept on trash-talking once he dared Eddie Kingston to hit him 😂 😂

He just kept talking some more trash until Kingston eventually punched him (which Omega sold like he died)


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just watched the segment, if that's our standard for comedy then lord help me. How old are you all? 13? Pretty sure they're the only ones who still find 69 jokes funny, it's just lazy writing.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit I couldn't stop laughing, this was pure gold. The way the explosion was explained away couldn't have been done in a more entertaining way than it was done tonight. When he told Callis to 69 him and said that Kingston was dry humping Moxley I lost it 😂 😂 😂


I enjoyed it. Well played and it didn't come off as corny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> I guess the thing is, there is going to be some losses from the dud. You csnt move on with 100% amazing moves it’s simply not going to happen. But they moved on in a good way that helped themselves continue to move past it. Yes it did make Eddie look stupid but the explanation he gave was pretty good. Play you have him abs Mox now teaming. I am sure there will be a moment where Eddie gets his hands on Omega over the next month.
> 
> it’s going to take multiple weeks to come out strong after Sunday. They are going on the right direction.


The tag stuff will be interesting, but yeah that's just facepalm for me lol. Easily my worst thing for them more so because I like Eddie.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The tag stuff will be interesting, but yeah that's just facepalm for me lol. Easily my worst thing for them more so because I like Eddie.


I’m a big Eddie fan too. I mean hey, end of day, I think we are in a lot better place than we were yesterday. Especially after Sunday lol


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> That’s considered...funny? Wow. No wonder wrestling fans aren’t valuable to advertisers.


When you see the type of matches the current day fans mark out for, the skits they find funny, etc, you get why wrestling fans are so looked down upon.

This shit is getting more niche by the day. They let the alien onto the ship, it had eggs, and now the entire profession is infested.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God forbid some wrestling fans have some fun with what they genuinely found entertaining on a good, weekly program.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit I couldn't stop laughing, this was pure gold. The way the explosion was explained away couldn't have been done in a more entertaining way than it was done tonight. When he told Callis to 69 him and said that Kingston was dry humping Moxley I lost it 😂 😂 😂


it 100% saved it - was brilliantly done

i chuckled


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> The toxic smarks would say Flair has 'ruined himself' and is a 'comedy wrestler' if he did some of the stuff he got up to in the 90s and 00s..


Wrong. Stopped reading there. 



deadcool said:


> It was pretty funny but Moxley's promo was funny too. I laughed pretty hard when he said "Acme".
> 
> Take notes WWE, that's how you do funny segments.


They did an Acme joke? I’m pretty sure they’ve taken notes off the WWE...



Cydewonder said:


> You WWE marks can't handle a line like "69 me Don!!!"
> 
> But yet want WWE to be more edgy and go back to the attitude Era 😆


That’s not edgy. It’s juvenile. The only people who would laugh at a “joke” like that is someone who hasn’t actually had one. 



DammitChrist said:


> God forbid some wrestling fans have some fun with what they genuinely found entertaining on a good, weekly program.


And god forbid some people have standards for wrestling and comedy. Big secret about me: the only thing I find more annoying than bad wrestling heralded as good is bad comedy heralded as good. It is probably the worst thing in entertainment. Worse than reality television or anything anyone else whinges about.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

They did it really well

Omega is starting to add good promo work to being the best in ring wrestler in the world


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

69 jokes are corny and childish, but I appreciate that this was the intention of that promo. It was not meant to be funny.

It was meant to make Omega look like a childish sore winner, which it did.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This segment was not only actually funny, but it made Eddie Kingston looks like a mega babyface. I thought his face turn was DOA after the ring explosion botch, but the fans are all behind him and it looks to me like quite a success so far.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They might just come out of this looking better. I mean, now you have pissed off and embarassed Eddie and Mox teaming together. They can either now get their revenge or they can be put out for good next time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

badass moment.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> badass moment.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kross looks like Balor's personal trainer there.

"OK FINN... ONE MORE SQUAT... ONE MORE SQUAT... YOU GOT THIS... LIGHTWEIGHT!!!"


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Garty is All Elite said:


>


lol didnt realize I posted this on the wrong thread.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

mazzah20 said:


> Kross looks like Balor's personal trainer there.
> 
> "OK FINN... ONE MORE SQUAT... ONE MORE SQUAT... YOU GOT THIS... LIGHTWEIGHT!!!"


He has put on a lot of weight around his face. He did look very bad last night


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Y'all weird for finding it funny...


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I was impressed with how they turned it round tbh and it was a bold move. Saved it to some extent and the segments were entertaining.

And imagine the people here criticising the humour when they spend all their time pissing and whining on the internet 🤣 I can't fathom how seriously some people take themselves. Felt like a throwback to the AE which everyone clamours for...until AEW do it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I was impressed with how they turned it round tbh and it was a bold move. Saved it to some extent and the segments were entertaining.
> 
> And imagine the people here criticising the humour when they spend all their time pissing and whining on the internet 🤣 I can't fathom how seriously some people take themselves. Felt like a throwback to the AE which everyone clamours for...until AEW do it.


If this were anything in the Attitude era it was Kevin Nash at the gun range or “I choppy-choppy...”. 69 jokes are not funny.

Actually, you know what this reminds me of? “I’m bi a lot of things, but lingual isn’t one of them.” Fucking unfunny HHH.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> If this were anything in the Attitude era it was Kevin Nash at the gun range or “I choppy-choppy...”. 69 jokes are not funny.
> 
> Actually, you know what this reminds me of? “I’m bi a lot of things, but lingual isn’t one of them.” Fucking unfunny HHH.


Well, I hope one day you manage to find something you find funny or entertaining, to concentrate your energy on.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Well, I hope one day you manage to find something you find funny or entertaining, to concentrate on.


Absolutely have and do. It’s not hard.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Absolutely have and do. It’s not hard.


I'm glad. So have many people with AEW. It's cool how humans have different tastes and opinions.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Just watched the segment, if that's our standard for comedy then lord help me. How old are you all? 13? Pretty sure they're the only ones who still find 69 jokes funny, it's just lazy writing.


Between "69 me Don" and Gallows' idiotic and immature my-belt-is-my-dick-swinging-antics, I feel somewhat embarrassed to call myself a wrestling fan.

I don't mind the occasional comedy-low-blow and I laugh about a well placed poop-joke like the idiot I am, but this is just terribly unfunny.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'm glad. So have many people with AEW. It's cool how humans have different tastes and opinions.


Yes, coprophagia is real.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only could wrestling fans argue over what THEY find entertaining.

Never change.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Yes, coprophagia is real.


Had to google it, thanks for boosting my vocab lol. Are you implying that anyone who enjoys AEW is somehow wrong to do so?



Erik. said:


> Only could wrestling fans argue over what THEY find entertaining.
> 
> Never change.


Exactly. I've been here over a year now and I still can't get my head around how people don't understand what an opinion is 😅


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Had to google it, thanks for boosting my vocab lol. Are you implying that anyone who enjoys AEW is somehow wrong to do so?


No, I'm implying that people do indeed have different tastes, and some like to guzzle shit.
I don't, despite my username possibly implying so 

Also: I do enjoy a lot of things AEW do. This one, I didn't. And I hate the fucking Good Brothers with a passion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Exactly. I've been here over a year now and I still can't get my head around how people don't understand what an opinion is 😅


That's wrestling for you.

It's even more embarrassing that tribalism exists within it.

As people seem to love comparing live acted television to shows with deep rooted stories and series' - do you think people refuse to watch or shit on Game of Thrones and dismiss everything because they are die hard Walking Dead fans?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Only could wrestling fans argue over what THEY find entertaining.
> 
> Never change.


Nobody's arguing. We're trying to prove the enemy wrong.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> No, I'm implying that people do indeed have different tastes, and some like to guzzle shit.
> I don't, despite my username possibly implying so
> 
> Also: I do enjoy a lot of things AEW do. This one, I didn't. And I hate the fucking Good Brothers with a passion.


Fair enough lol it's all subjective

One man's shit is another man's caviar


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Nobody's arguing. We're trying to prove the enemy wrong.


And who's 'the enemy' ?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved it. It was very 90s Shawn/DX . 

Both Omega and Mox/Kingston promos were pretty funny. 

I laughed out loud at Kingston trying to sell the anxiety attack. He was so in character without breaking. I almost felt bad for the guy for having to cover this up. I'm pretty sure Moxley was trying hard not to laugh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Newsflash: Not all opinions are as based in reality or fact as others. Yes, there is a certain amount of subjectivity involved with some things. Do you prefer Seinfeld or Curb? Some things are just not objectively in the league with other things though. Laughing at the phrase “69” and a guy swinging a belt around like it’s his dick is 15-year-old boy syndrome. It’s juvenile. You can like it, but your tastes can be called into question. And when people have a serious question, they might just prefer to ask an adult.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Newsflash: Not all opinions are as based in reality or fact as others. Yes, there is a certain amount of subjectivity involved with some things. Do you prefer Seinfeld or Curb? Some things are just not objectively in the league with other things though. Laughing at the phrase “69” and a guy swinging a belt around like it’s his dick is 15-year-old boy syndrome. It’s juvenile. You can like it, but your tastes can be called into question. And when people have a serious question, they might just prefer to ask an adult.


You're losing it now, man. I'm guessing your opinion's are grounded in fact and those who disagree aren't, amirite? You sound like a dictator lol. You might want to look up some definitions.

On topic, and just to be clear, there was no saving the massive fuck up at Revolution but I think they did a great effort at overcoming it - way better than I had anticipated.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I was impressed with how they turned it round tbh and it was a bold move. Saved it to some extent and the segments were entertaining.
> 
> And imagine the people here criticising the humour when they spend all their time pissing and whining on the internet 🤣 I can't fathom how seriously some people take themselves. Felt like a throwback to the AE which everyone clamours for...until AEW do it.


Agreed. They acknowledged the botch, owned it, exploited it, created a storyline and then a new angle. Like you said it was bold and they took it on positively and creatively.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> And who's 'the enemy' ?


Anybody who dares to differ in opinion. You must conform.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> You're losing it now, man. I'm guessing your opinion's are grounded in fact and those who disagree aren't, amirite? You sound like a dictator lol. You might want to look up some definitions.
> 
> On topic, and just to be clear, there was no saving the massive fuck up at Revolution but I think they did a great effort at overcoming it - way better than I had anticipated.


I do my absolutely best to ground a lot of my opinions in fact, but no one is objective. That doesn’t mean that when you get a person who claims Citizen Kane is the greatest film of all-time and someone who claims Fast and the Furious 6 is the greatest film of all-time, you weigh their opinions equally. That is not “losing it.”


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

I was laughing my head off the whole way through this segment.
Kenny was hilarious but the icing on the cake was Christians music being played and JR trying to figure out who it was lmao
JR is a legend but it’s time for him to retire

I wonder how well things are orchestrated in AEW though
We had the infamous match that should have been stopped
We have the disaster that was the exploding barbed wire timer that was supposed to ignite both ring and wrestler but it was the equivalent to that of Kane’s entrance
And the commentators at times seem clueless as to what’s happening.
They seem like they are taking the same path as WCW with many of their business ventures and planning which I fear will end in the same disaster as WCW
I think they need to start losing some of the WCW old timers from the back and take their own direction with things.
I mean cmon
It’s 2021 and we have JJ Dillon and Tully Blanchard on screen trying the same old same old to win matches
I have not seen anyone hit someone with a shoe since the 80s lol
And there is a reason for that


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I loved it. Granted I'm not gonna pretend I have the worlds most mature sense of humour I do sometimes like some stupid shit so I fully get the people saying this isn't funny as this does fall under the "stupid shit" heading. But fuck it if I'm enjoying myself that's all that matters to me and I very much was during that segment.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jman55 said:


> I loved it. Granted I'm not gonna pretend I have the worlds most mature sense of humour I do sometimes like some stupid shit so I fully get the people saying this isn't funny as this does fall under the "stupid shit" heading. But fuck it if I'm enjoying myself that's all that matters to me and I very much was during that segment.


I like you, Jman. You lack pretentiousness. You do you, boss.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jman55 said:


> I loved it. Granted I'm not gonna pretend I have the worlds most mature sense of humour I do sometimes like some stupid shit so I fully get the people saying this isn't funny as this does fall under the "stupid shit" heading. But fuck it if I'm enjoying myself that's all that matters to me and I very much was during that segment.


This is where I stand. I would normally cringe at that, but fuck it, they played it off well and with confidence. Flair, Rock, and DX can do dick and sex jokes well, because they are natural goofs with that frat boy humor. Omega killed it, IMO, because he was in his element with that kind of comedy.

But yeah, I have no issue with The Wood hating this. This is not his cup of tea, and I always imagine he’d have hated the weekly Ric Flair shenanigans, too. And that’s ok. The goofy Flair flop, trunks being pulled down to show his ass stuff, etc didn’t just start on the 90s and 00s. That is and has been Flair since the 80s when he was mocked by “old school” fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> badass moment.


wrong thread there bud, m’kay?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It was one of those things that make me embarrased to be a wrestling fan.. But not out side what I expected from Twinkletoes..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> This is where I stand. I would normally cringe at that, but fuck it, they played it off well and with confidence. Flair, Rock, and DX can do dick and sex jokes well, because they are natural goofs with that frat boy humor. Omega killed it, IMO, because he was in his element with that kind of comedy.
> 
> But yeah, I have no issue with The Wood hating this. This is not his cup of tea, and I always imagine he’d have hated the weekly Ric Flair shenanigans, too. And that’s ok. The goofy Flair flop, trunks being pulled down to show his ass stuff, etc didn’t just start on the 90s and 00s. That is and has been Flair since the 80s when he was mocked by “old school” fans.


Kenny Omega and Ric Flair are nowhere near comparable. I was actually contrasting them just the other day, and about how Flair would actually tell a story through developing emotion, whereas Omega just stacks blocks up on top of each other and knocks them down. It’s masterpieces vs. set pieces. Flair got bogged down in bad booking and politics, but some of his stooging at least made sense within the confines of a match.

In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I didn't find the 69 thing funny, or a total turn off. It was just there to me. What I did find good was how well they managed to salvage the Revolution ending. We all know it was a botch, but in kayfabe it made Kenny look like an even bigger asshole who you just want to see get his ass kicked and Eddie Kingston looked like a star as well. I can see a lot of different match ups now. Great segment overall.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> We all know it was a botch, but in kayfabe it made Kenny look like an even bigger asshole who you just want to see get his ass kicked and Eddie Kingston looked like a star as well.


This sums it up for me. Was never going to be ideal but I couldn't think of any way of salvaging the fuck-up and yet we are left hating Omega more and being more emotionally invested in Kingston getting revenge. It was a risky move but kudos for getting a decent result after the major letdown...


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

It’s ironic that the same people saying AEW needed to ignore the flop to save face are also the same people who seem irritated they saved face by poking fun at it.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Wood said:


> *They did an Acme joke? I’m pretty sure they’ve taken notes off the WWE...*


Please. WWE never used that as far as I can remember. WWE hasn't been able to book a successful comedy skit since that whole Jericho-Owens run.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

It was cringy and funny at the same time; perfectly sums up wrestling.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> lol didnt realize I posted this on the wrong thread.


Well, that makes this gif even funnier then. Thanks for the laugh! Come back any time!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> For me playing the "Ha we meant to do that" is insulting. Botches happen it's funny and fine. But this just doesn't do it for me


AEW fan boys will be praising them for their unfunny justification, but the casuals who see the clips online in passing will think WTF is this shit.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't think its was supposed to be funny per se, even though some may find it funny. It was supposed to portray Kenny as a huge dick by picking on someone who was terribly embarassed while trying to do something good, who was also in a position of weakness as he was also outnumbered by the bad guys.

And it played out perfectly.

Yes, Eddie is burned at the end of all this but you can't salvage everything after that huge botch. If you have to choose between sacrificing tour champion, Mox or Eddie, the choice is quite obvious.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It was hilarious. Kenny has been amazing lately.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DOTL said:


> It’s ironic that the same people saying AEW needed to ignore the flop to save face are also the same people who seem irritated they saved face by poking fun at it.


It wasn’t saved. Why did Eddie Kingston faint? That makes no sense. And, um, no — the people who are saying they should ignore it not being happy they didn’t take that advice isn’t ironic. It’s exactly what you’d ezpext



deadcool said:


> Please. WWE never used that as far as I can remember. WWE hasn't been able to book a successful comedy skit since that whole Jericho-Owens run.


Acme jokes aren’t clever...they’re like one rung above knock-knocks.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Shit segments like this are why AEW’s viewership is where it is... it chases away viewers.

You guys recall that the match was for AEWs biggest title right? It’s one thing to have dumb goofy shit on your show, but you don’t put that near your world title. It has a top down effect of devaluing your entire show.

Y’all keep saying it doesn’t matter, but last weeks Dynamite peaked at 1.3 million and this week Dynamite averaged a little over half of that. Omega isn’t a draw. They should put the belt on Christian ASAP and let Omega roll around the ring with old men and fight for Impacts title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I would have legitimately been embarrassed to have someone walk in on me watching that. And I have no shame, so that’s an achievement.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

That was very entertaining that along with Mox and Kingstons promo was well played. I was pleasantly surprised with how those segments on the topic of revolutions botch went, let alone the show as a whole. It was much much better than last weeks horrible Dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> *Loved it. It was very 90s Shawn/DX .*
> 
> Both Omega and Mox/Kingston promos were pretty funny.
> 
> I laughed out loud at Kingston trying to sell the anxiety attack. He was so in character without breaking. I almost felt bad for the guy for having to cover this up. I'm pretty sure Moxley was trying hard not to laugh.


I won't lie, Omega telling Don to "69" him felt like something right out of the 97 DX playbook. I could easily see Shawn back then telling Triple H to do that to him.

Omega has really found his niche as the cocky, smug, and still kind of goofy heel. Callis splitting the load with him on the mic helps too.


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

I've never seen an entertaining promo from Omega, though I've only seen him in AEW. I forget his name half of the time. It's hard to believe he is champ. He looks like an even bigger geek than Adam Cole, and I honestly had more interest in even Jinder Mahal as a world champion.

Mentioning 69 was funny... when I was 12. As an adult though? This is seriously supposed to be funny?


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

Pentagon Senior said:


> You're losing it now, man. I'm guessing your opinion's are grounded in fact and those who disagree aren't, amirite? You sound like a dictator lol. You might want to look up some definitions.
> 
> On topic, and just to be clear, there was no saving the massive fuck up at Revolution but I think they did a great effort at overcoming it - way better than I had anticipated.


The funny thing about 69, at least when I was a kid, was a math teacher or someone saying it, and you would chuckle because it has a double meaning. It was funny because they were saying something 'dirty' without intending to. Omega just came right out and said do a sex act on me. I don't see any humour in that without the double meaning attached to it. Comedy is subjective though, obviously, and though I considered Omega's so called comedy very cringe, I have loved things that others have crapped all over. Triple H having sex with a dead body was fantastic and hilarious to me back in the day, and it still holds up for me as very funny. To others it was just disturbing, but we all have different senses of humour.



> Please. WWE never used that as far as I can remember. WWE hasn't been able to book a successful comedy skit since that whole Jericho-Owens run.


WWE comedy is pretty darn lame, but there are some gems in there that are consistently funny I'd say. R-Truth's material and performance is pretty darn funny most of the time. Bray Wyatt has given us some pretty funny and entertaining stuff.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Knee2FaceHit2Balls said:


> The funny thing about 69, at least when I was a kid, was a math teacher or someone saying it, and you would chuckle because it has a double meaning. It was funny because they were saying something 'dirty' without intending to. Omega just came right out and said do a sex act on me. I don't see any humour in that without the double meaning attached to it. Comedy is subjective though, obviously, and though I considered Omega's so called comedy very cringe, I have loved things that others have crapped all over. Triple H having sex with a dead body was fantastic and hilarious to me back in the day, and it still holds up for me as very funny. To others it was just disturbing, but we all have different senses of humour.


But the whole point in this scenario was that Omega is a massive dick that you love to hate - hence why there was no subtlety to his humour. It wasn't intended for the audience to think 'Omega is a clever, funny guy' but to think 'Omega is an arse' but done in a funny/silly way. Like the bully at school type vibes. 

But yeh my main point is that humour and opinions in general are subjective. I liked the segment without necessarily thinking it was the funniest thing ever, because it made the audience hate Omega more and feel sorry for Kingston, which was the aim.


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

Kingston and Mox weren't even close to being in the 69 position though, so what Omega said made even less sense. He may as well have said come and screw me in the bum. It would have made about as much sense, and it was not a joke. The writers just made him bring up a sex act because they probably thought viewers would find it edgy or something, just like they always throw in a bunch of forced lame swearing in a bunch of wrestlers promos.

Omega is doing a bad job making me love to hate him. What I love to do is skip past his segments the majority of the time. That's not the kind of heat he's looking for. I just don't like his face, or his weird hair, and no matter the script, he's not going to do a good job acting out the script because he just doesn't have "it". He's good in ring but he's a bum otherwise. He's another Lance Storm. I understand that people love his wrestling ability, and although I think he's nowhere near as entertaining in the ring as guys like Daniel Bryan, Matt Riddle, Tyler Bate, and some others, he's pretty good at wrestling, but he can't do sports entertainment to save his life.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I agree. I loved it. AEW just doesn't give a fuck and that's what I like about them. I think Kenny has improved a TON on the mic too. I wonder if he's doing intensive promo drills with Don Callis


Kenny always had mic skills he just better as heel, he was always supposed to take the back seat to begin with to put others over


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> But the whole point in this scenario was that Omega is a massive dick that you love to hate - hence why there was no subtlety to his humour. It wasn't intended for the audience to think 'Omega is a clever, funny guy' but to think 'Omega is an arse' but done in a funny/silly way. Like the bully at school type vibes.
> 
> But yeh my main point is that humour and opinions in general are subjective. I liked the segment without necessarily thinking it was the funniest thing ever, because it made the audience hate Omega more and feel sorry for Kingston, which was the aim.


See that's the Omega fan perspective of how they think others view Omega.. in reality most people see him as a douche they don't really care about. His been champ for over 100 days... 

Impact's ratings are below what they were when he got the belt and appeared. 
Dynamite's ratings are below what they were when he got the belt.


----------



## AEWUK (Mar 10, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Holy shit I couldn't stop laughing, this was pure gold. The way the explosion was explained away couldn't have been done in a more entertaining way than it was done tonight. When he told Callis to 69 him and said that Kingston was dry humping Moxley I lost it 😂 😂 😂


Agree thought they handled it best they could.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The opportunity was too good to pass up for Kenny to do a 69.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

That segment was about as funny as stage 2 colon cancer...


----------

